# Just ordered my first tractor, a new LX3310.



## lmpres (Jun 6, 2020)

Just ordered my first tractor this week. Getting laid off, but really able to retire, so I'm gonna start working around the property this summer. Always wanted one, finally just pulled the trigger. Got a brush hog, Grapple, and of course a Front Loader.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds great, welcome to the forum! Looking forward to following your adventures!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Nice... sounds like you will have plenty equipment. Wish I had a grapple....dont have enough use for one at my place but would be good to play with.


----------

